# Youngstown, OH f. wgsd. stray #166



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*166*


*White German Shepherd Mix: An adoptable dog in Youngstown, OH *

This wonderful dog came in on:
MARCH 3 This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
MARCH 9
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG. 


*Mahoning County Dog Pound*, Youngstown, OH 

(330)740-2205 - dial 1
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | White German Shepherd | Youngstown, OH | 166


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Goofy (Sep 27, 2008)

mix?


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

Goofy said:


> mix?


 
*yes, she looks to be a mix... very pretty & I hope she gets adopted.*


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

still listed.


----------

